# Cree high CRI LEDs are here!!!



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2010)

Finally we can all stop criticizing Cree for the gigantic hole they have had in the lineup without high CRI LEDs. There are some positives and negatives(why no high CCT + high CRI?) but I will let people hash it out in the thread. Anyway here is the press release.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooray! Do we know about how many lumens we can expect at one amp?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2010)

Good Work (as always), Saabluster ! ! !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2010)

(from the above-mentioned Cree report)


_High-CRI XP-G and XP-E LEDs are *available now* in sample and production quantities with standard lead times. _


(emphasis mine)


:wow:


These are indeed* Great Times* to be a Flashaholic !


_


----------



## gunga (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice, that's about equivalent to a Q5 bin. Seems they are warm white.

I wonder who will be the first to get these interesting bins...


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2010)

Cree said:


> The new high-CRI XP-G is available with luminous flux of up to 107 lumens at 350 mA in warm white (3000 K)



:sick2: CRI matters, yeah, but CCT matters too 

warm white often looks odd.. :thinking:


----------



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2010)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Hooray! Do we know about how many lumens we can expect at one amp?


Depends.

XP-G 80 CRI top bin [email protected]

XP-G 85 CRI top bin [email protected]

XP-G 90 CRI top bin [email protected]

They look to be capable of around [email protected] +/- depending on bin and how well they scale to the graph in the datasheet. That of course assumes one runs it at 1.5A which I don't think they have qualified as yet.

At 1A the XP-G should around 218-267lm depending on the bin. These figures are based on the minimum spec for each bin so may actually be slightly higher.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2010)

csshih said:


> :sick2: CRI matters, yeah, but CCT matters too
> 
> warm white often looks odd.. :thinking:


80-CRI White 2,600 K- 4,300 K

85-CRI White 2,600 K -3,200 K

90-CRI White 2,600 K -3,200 K


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2010)

saabluster said:


> 80-CRI White 2,600 K- 4,300 K
> 
> 85-CRI White 2,600 K -3,200 K
> 
> 90-CRI White 2,600 K -3,200 K



aha, just looked into detail.. sneaky sneaky.
time to invest in Cree stock... unless nichia comes out with something dramatic. :nana:


----------



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2010)

It is worth mentioning that the CRI spec is listed as a minimum spec unlike the usual typical spec so it starts at 80-85-90 and may in fact be more than that.


----------



## MosesM (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up saabluster! More data on these new ones also available in the updated XP-G and XP-E datasheets on their website.

To add on to saabluster's XP-G top bin list, here are the ones for XP-E:

XP-E 80-CRI (2.6-4.3K CCT) top bin Q3: [email protected]
XP-E 85-CRI (2.6-3.7K CCT) top bin P4: [email protected]
XP-E 90-CRI (2.6-3.2K CCT) top bin P3: [email protected]

And just for kicks, here's how the current highest bin SSC P4 High CRI compares:
SSC P4 CRI-93 (3.5-4.5K CCT) S42180: [email protected]
SSC P4 CRI-93 (2.65-3.5K CCT) N42180: [email protected]

Edit: Specified max current for high CRI XP-Gs and XP-Es are currently unclear, whereas the SSC P4 high CRI's max current is 800ma. 

Can't wait to get my hands on these new high CRI Crees!


----------



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2010)

Moses Mok said:


> The specified max currents for the high CRI XP-Gs and XP-Es stay at 1500ma as with the rest of the bin groups, whereas the SSC P4 high CRI's max current is 800ma.



Thanks for throwing in some more data there especially the SSC P4 data. It is not however entirely clear that the XP-G warm whites are qualified to run at 1.5A.

I say this because in the original press release about the increase in drive levels it says "The maximum forward current for *all* XLamp XP-E white LEDs is now increased to 1 A" but when referring to the XP-G does not say "all" but says "In addition, the maximum forward current for XLamp XP-G LEDs is now raised to 1.5 A". 

In the updated datasheet it says "The increase of maximum forward current to 1500 mA for XLamp XP-G *Cool White* is retroactive and applies to all XLamp XP-G *Cool White* LEDs produced by Cree. "

Notice that it does not say it applies to all XLamp XP-Gs but only XLamp XP-G cool whites. Not a smoking gun but there is a lack of clarity here in my opinion. Regardless it is fact that you can run the higher bins harder with equal lifetimes to the lower bins at spec.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2010)

Moses Mok said:


> XP-E 90-CRI (2.6-3.2K CCT) top bin P3: [email protected]
> 
> 
> SSC P4 CRI-93 (3.5-4.5K CCT) S42180: [email protected]



One other benefit to the Cree is a marked reduction in tint variance with changing angle. The SSC P4 is famous for having a blue center and warmer outer beam in lights and this is due to the way they blob the phosphor on in a thick layer. The conformal process Cree and Lumileds uses reduces this tremendously.


----------



## jellydonut (Nov 2, 2010)

No high CCT high CRI? I want a 'daylight high CRI' like the Nichia 019.

Oh well. :shakehead


----------



## MosesM (Nov 2, 2010)

saabluster said:


> Thanks for throwing in some more data there especially the SSC P4 data. It is not however entirely clear that the XP-G warm whites are qualified to run at 1.5A.



You're right. It is currently unclear as to what the max current is. My excitement got the better of me  I'll edit my post above to not mislead anyone


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 2, 2010)

saabluster said:


> One other benefit to the Cree is a marked reduction in tint variance with changing angle. The SSC P4 is famous for having a blue center and warmer outer beam in lights and this is due to the way they blob the phosphor on in a thick layer. The conformal process Cree and Lumileds uses reduces this tremendously.


You just addressed my only dissatisfaction with the P4 and explained why it did so at the same time.


----------



## jtblue (Nov 2, 2010)

Moses Mok said:


> You're right. It is currently unclear as to what the max current is.


 
I just checked out the product page and it states that the max current for the XP-G are 1.5A and the XP-E is 1.0A :thumbsup:, just scroll down to the "product selector" section of the page.

http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpg.asp 
http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpe.asp


----------



## riccardo (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice nice but I'd like to see something in the 4500K range with >90 CRI with not less than the standard spec of actual xp-g R4.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a chance to work with a couple of the 90+ bin, and while it does a good job of most colors, the sub 3500K CCT leaves much to be desired. Until they come out with these with 90+ cri and 4000K+ CCT, I doubt I'll switch from SSC or Nichia high-cri models. I've found that using a TIR optic rather than a reflector makes for a much more even (color wise) beam for both brands considerably.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jul 18, 2011)

No XM-L's, MC-E's, P7's, SST50's, SST90's.... in high CRI. SSM80 is in the 80 range, isn't it? 

http://i-led.co.uk/PDFs/SJ1%20PowerStar%20White.pdf


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't recommend the stanley LED's for single-emitter setups.


----------

